# BBQ Dripez Tub



## lowslowmac (Oct 13, 2020)

Does anyone have one of these or have seen these advertised?   looks like a great concept and is something i can definitely use.   Cutting board in a collapsible tub that you can use to put rub on your meat and transport to the smoker.   









						BBQ Prep Tub
					

Drip EZ™ is the leader in creative and practical pellet grill and BBQ accessories. We make innovative  products that are safe, smart and convenient!   Our growing line of Drip EZ™ products are all created with you, the end user, in mind.




					bbqdripez.com


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 13, 2020)

Looks cool. I just get a few stacks of disposable aluminum pans from sams club


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 13, 2020)

TNJAKE
 Shoot I get 'em from the everythings a dollar store.  And depending on what you use 'em for you can wash and reuse them.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 13, 2020)

I use plastic tubs like that when I'm making sausage, get them for $1.79 at Walmart. I usually wipe down the kitchen sink and apply rub to meat that's on a dish or tray, then squirt everything down the garbage disposal. RAY


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 13, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I use plastic tubs like that when I'm making sausage, get them for $1.79 at Walmart. I usually wipe down the kitchen sink and apply rub to meat that's on a dish or tray, then squirt everything down the garbage disposal. RAY



I  must have fancier ones...., mine cost at least $3.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 13, 2020)

Neat! But $$ I can live without it.


----------



## lowslowmac (Oct 13, 2020)

yea it is a neat concept but i am still loving the aluminum pans for the 1.50 or whatever they cost.  my wife likes this tub since its collapsible and takes up less room in our small kitchen but pssh for that money she can live with the aluminum pans.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 13, 2020)

You can get a stack like this at Sam's for around 8 bucks


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Oct 13, 2020)

I use these plastic bus tubs.  Perfect for the job.   
 Commercial Bus Tubs, Grey Bus Box, 14.85" x 10.8" x 4.1"(4 Packs)


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 14, 2020)

I usually just use a large baking pan or cookie sheet. Not hard to clean, and saves money on the disposable pans. I do use the disposable pans in the smoker though. And I have a set of baking pans that are only used in the smoker.
Al


----------

